# Ad Agencies



## Authorized (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I cut my teeth in Senior Portrait work and Weddings, but I want to be into advertising/commercial (just like everybody). 

I'm currently have 12 personal projects lined up over the next 2 months to help start building my new commercial portfolio. 

My Question:

What should I be sending to ad agencies/potential clients and such?  Obviously, my work, yes. But, what format? Book? DVD? Press Kit style?  

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Authorized (Jul 28, 2011)

Off to a good start.


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hrmmm, I would try posting this in the business section?  Seems more like a business question than a photography question.


----------



## Authorized (Jul 28, 2011)

This thread is in "The Business District"


----------



## Authorized (Jul 28, 2011)

Reposted in Shop Talk. Please delete. Thanks. I'll try it there.


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 28, 2011)

No need to delete this one.  Its not like you are jumping around all over the forum posting the same thing over and over as spam.  Maybe you will get some help here and some there =)  Good luck!  Sorry I could not be any real help.


----------



## DDGphotos (Jul 28, 2011)

Send a Bottle of good Scotch! ! ! ! !

build a good relationship and the work will follow!! ! !


----------



## Authorized (Jul 28, 2011)

Best idea I've ever heard. haha


----------



## frisii (Jul 28, 2011)

Ask each one how they prefer to go about it. There's probably some variation with each agency.


----------

